# scart to rgb diagram ?



## Mr_Flibble (Oct 16, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone can help.
I got the virgin tivo 500gig box a couple of months ago and all was well.
However the last of my crt tvs died recently 
So I had to dig out an old plasma (fujitsu display model)
Now I looked at the price of cables and they were quite expensive so I made my own (rgb )Now I can't get it to display properly from the tivo.
If I plug the scart end into my dvd player it displays perfectly so it's not the cable (or is it remeber that 1k resistor)
However the plasma has a few options for the display dot clock clock phase clamp pulse verticle sync if I play around with these I start to get an almost picture on part of the display.

So does anyone have any sugestions ? (and buying a tv is not an option the wife has already banned me)
What does the tivo output the sync on ?


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Mr_Flibble (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah I found that one but I have to have the output to bnc connectors.
I ocasionaly get a picture but it looks scrambled.
The tv says that the sync is on the green but I read somewhere here that the tivo doesn't sync on the green.
So I suspect it's a sync issue.
I've tried using the blanking signal but to no avail.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

are you sure that the VM Tivo actually outputs RGB on its scart. I was given to understand that it is composite only and that will be why the lead works ok with a DVD player that does output RGB


----------



## Mr_Flibble (Oct 16, 2006)

well it's definately outputing something on the rgb outputs but like I say it looks like it's got no sync


----------



## Mr_Flibble (Oct 16, 2006)

ok got it now
I needed to feed the composite video output (pins 17 and 19) through to the verticle sync and viola
now for the sound


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> are you sure that the VM Tivo actually outputs RGB on its scart. I was given to understand that it is composite only...


As I understand it, SCART output *was* composite-only until the 15.2 update last November which then enabled RGB.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> As I understand it, SCART output *was* composite-only until the 15.2 update last November which then enabled RGB.


That is what I thought but without any easy way of confirming it I am not absolutely certain. My old Sony CRT TV indicated RGB or not.

Now all the scart from VM Tivo does is go into my old S1 Tivo and from that to one of the scart inputs on my LG plasma and I haven't noticed any change since the 15.2 update


----------

